# Waiting for Butter



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi this is Butter and we don't know exactly when she was bred by Toffee. The man I got her and her herd mate from was going through his mother's death. Toffee got out "1 time around Thanksgiving and then once right around Christmas" well I can't seem to get pictures to load


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 15, 2016)

What's your guess March or April?


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 16, 2016)

Her udder looks like it's filling nicely... maybe it was some time slightly before Thanksgiving? Nice looking girl... love how she had to stuff her nose right in the lens  Like "hey! I see myself inside there!" Good luck! I'll just sit here and 
Oh, forgot... my guess is early April.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 16, 2016)

I was thinking that as well. She got a bit constipated day before and I cut back to 1/2 cup of grain with her hay and a cup of feed and for dessert 1 tums And today we have berries instead of logs


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh yeah, She's got at least one in there! Looks like she might be starting to loose her plug too? Or is that just a piece of grass or something?


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 19, 2016)

No Late starter it's mucus  And she has really studied the doe code  This morning I came out a bit more discharge vulva swollen kinda pink and puffy, Oh boy here we go wooot.  I take care of her feed and water brush her down then do birds. Go in the house to get the camera and grab coffee. ... guess what.... puffy is gone down mucus dried as well as absent :/ Yep her nick name Butt bet that gives us 2 more days lol


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## maritown (Mar 28, 2016)

Big girl!  Good luck, she definitely looks like she's getting ready to go.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well my normally mellow comes every time Butter started snorting and trying to mount the Pygmy goat Queen Nanny. So funny and for the last 2 days I've had to chase her! Lol. We recently had flood damage and it's slippery and I have issues just walking so she's on the leash and I'm not on my donkey  I can almost completely place my hand around her tail head and we're having a storm so... still waiting for my beautiful Butter


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Mar 30, 2016)

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 2, 2016)

Mamakitty913 said:


> What do ya'll think?


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 2, 2016)

I'm thinking she may have gotten out & back in closer to Halloween....little "trick or treating"      as they usually go 150 days +/- and she's looking like things are progressing toward a sooner than later delivery.    Of course, "around Thanksgiving" could have been a week or two before.  She's close but, don't tell her you know!  Doe code.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 6, 2016)

Well I figured I'd put up yesterdays pictures. I am seeing more nesting restlessness and she is going of her own free will,  to the kidding stall.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)

We have twins I'm so proud. Picture 2 follow at morning.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats!!  Were you up all night?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank God for renewal I have been SO worried with the floods  She did not do the mucus dripping! I guess she read that she was "supposed" to lol. She did talk and seemed more intent but once true labor hot she didn't make hardly any noise. The kids did  Well that's our story and soon we'll have Butter


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 10, 2016)

Congrats!  They're very pretty.   OK, now, WHAT are they? buck? doe? both?


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)

I believe 1 buck and the littlest is the doe  So happy she's turning so they can get fed more easily such a good Momma so happy did I say that lol. Thanks for the congrats they are beautiful creatures that God entrusted to me. I already got to babysit while she foraged for about 10 minutes. I am so lucky to have my Nigerian Dwarf doe Butter.  I like the pygmies but they weren't handled as much so it's work. Trimmed 2 goats hooves today as they have never been done before I will go slow and be patient with all of us


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)

Mini Horses said:


> I'm thinking she may have gotten out & back in closer to Halloween....little "trick or treating"      as they usually go 150 days +/- and she's looking like things are progressing toward a sooner than later delivery.    Of course, "around Thanksgiving" could have been a week or two before.  She's close but, don't tell her you know!  Doe code.


Looks to be about November 17th or so? The larger of the 2 is very thin.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 10, 2016)

norseofcourse said:


> Congrats!!  Were you up all night?


She was checked on at 10 pm and No discharge by 1236 when my daughter got off work the babies were heard and we went right out to see, me in a nightgown lol we were up to do iodine watch them eat and she passed place na by 3:30.


----------



## Mamakitty913 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well it turns out that they are both bucks


----------

